# A few photos from this weekend



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a bit of a mixture but went to London this weekend, so here's a few that I took.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi it's me again

Looks like a good time was had by all, some nice pics we won't count the first three taken by your phone as you can see the quality not there.
On pic four you can see how the building pops out because of the good light on the day different to a previous post from Longleat when it was a dull day, was it possible to move a couple of steps nearer nice framing with the trees but a tad to much also needs straightening not quite vertical, pics of tall buildings will always look like the building is leaning in some software (Lightroom) will sort this out, like the last pic needs cropping at the top, this all can be done in post production i.e photoshop.

If you don't have any photo software try and get hold of a copy of Photoshop,Serif,Corel if your a Mac user photo does a good job (don't know what MS has), you can also download Picassa for free a good software.

Overall good job done nice sharp pics with the Canon.


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

I thought he was just showing pictures from his day out in London and not to have the pi$$ ripped out of them by being judged,
Nice day out you had by look of it.
Was the Natural History museum quiet on this hot sunny day ?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Well spotted with the iPhone photos, slowly improving I think and yes these do need a bit of work as these where straight from the camera. Ive just treated myself to a new telescopic lens, so hoping to get back down to longleat in October to try again and fingers crossed the weather will be better too. I am a Mac user and have the full adobe package (which wasn’t cheap) but I haven’t yet learnt to use it yet due to lack of time :wall: hopefully will get to have a play soon, if anyone has any tips for using it that would be a massive help. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

brooklandsracer said:


> I thought he was just showing pictures from his day out in London and not to have the pi$$ ripped out of them by being judged,
> Nice day out you had by look of it.
> Was the Natural History museum quiet on this hot sunny day ?


Always happy for positive criticism good bad or ugly and this is something I've asked for in other threads so I don't mind as I'm still learning :thumb:

It was a great day out, everyone really enjoyed themselves. 
The museum was really busy ques where huge to get in and still the same when we left but we'll worth it.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

brooklandsracer said:


> I thought he was just showing pictures from his day out in London and not to have the pi$$ ripped out of them by being judged,


Hope i didn't offend you just trying to help, sometimes you can't see whats in front of you.

You now have a zoom lens which is a great asset to your kit, just bear in mind that with a zoom lens you can get camera shake, to combat this make sure the shutter speed is larger than the lens focal length you are using i.e 200mm focal length 200+ speed, if using auto the camera will sort it but it might crank the iso up to high and you'll get noise/grain,try using P mode and you can increase the iso and this will give you higher shutter speed.

If your stuck with PS just ask on here there are some clever bods on here.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

No you definitely didn't offend, always happy to receive advice and help!

Been playing with the new lens whilst at work the other day, I did notice the camera shake once I got above half way on the focal length but here's my results (nothing special but I gave me an idea of distance etc)

Standard lens all the way in



Standard lens on full zoom



Telephoto lens in the way in



Telephoto lens on full zoom


----------

